
A neurobiologist studying monogamy wins scholarship from porn site - sohkamyung
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-point/wp/2017/04/12/a-neurobiologist-studying-monogamy-wins-scholarship-from-porn-site/
======
andreareina
I'm much more interested in the research being done than where the scholarship
comes from, and where the research could go. Seeing how the in_a_relationship
vs susceptible_to_addiction plays out in humans would be more difficult
without being able to conduct experiments.

But kudos to Pornhub for sponsoring women in STEM.

